# Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2014)

*Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

In letzter Zeit häufiger zu lesen und mittlerweile auch an Tankstellen zu spüren:
Die Ölpreise sind im Keller.
Seitdem die USA ihren Bedarf vermehrt über Fracking, statt über Importe decken und der Iran wieder Hoffnungen auf eine normale Marktteilnahme hat, verschiebt sich die Marktlage deutlich von Nachfrage zu Angebot. Die weitreichende Folgen sind unter anderem eine weiter verringerte Inflation in der EU, die bei niedrigeren Preisen und stabilem Verbrauch deutlich weniger Geld in den Nahen Osten pumpt. Zugleich schürt die Marktlage aber Hoffnung auf einen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung, wenn die Energie-Kosten für Unternehmen sinken - die man ja, zwecks Lenkungswirkung im Interesse der CO2-Reduktion, eigentlich hochhalten möchte.
Auf der anderen Seite der Wegschale gerät die Wirtschaft in den ölfördernden Ländern in Schieflage. Während im arabischen Raum die nötigen Geldreserven vorhanden zu sein scheinen und der Iran bislang aufgrund von Sanktionen an Minimal-Exporte gewöhnt war, droht in Venezuela und insbesondere Russland die Wirtschaft zu kollabieren weg.
Vorläufiger Höhepunkt:
Russland hat den Leitzins auf 17% erhöht, um den Absturz der eigenen Währung zu stoppen.
Und der Rubel fällt weiter.
Währenddessen erfindet der Euroraum die Bezeichnung "negative Inflation", um nicht das gefürchte "De"-Wort in den Mund zu nehmen.


Meinungen zu Ursache (bitte keine Verschwörungstheorien ), Folgen und zukünftiger Entwicklung?


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Austria:
~30% weniger Russische Wintergäste in unseren Tourismusorten.
Unsere Raiffeisenbank erwirtschaftet in Russland ca. 2/3 ihres Gewinnes, ich freu mich schon auf die Frage wer die Kosten dafür trägt wenn die Bank dann Hilfe braucht.
Generell der ganze Lebensmittelexport ist fast zum Erliegen gekommen.


----------



## BiosShock (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Ist euch schon aufgefallen das einige Grundnahrungsmittel auch billiger geworden sind? Milch, Eier, Brot Zucker,...


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Das liegt daran dass nix mehr nach Russland geliefert wird. Russland war immer ein großer Abnehmer von Agrarprodukten aus der EU. Folge der Sanktionen halt. Da fast alles nur noch im EU Raum bleibt werden die Preise gesenkt um überhaupt noch was zu verkaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Austria:
> ~30% weniger Russische Wintergäste in unseren Tourismusorten.


Was nicht nur am Ölpreis liegt, sondern auch an den Sanktionen. Damit wollen sie nicht mehr kommen und nutzen lieber die heimischen Gebiete.



> Generell der ganze Lebensmittelexport ist fast zum Erliegen gekommen.


Den Russen nehmen es dank der Sanktionen nicht mehr, da hat nicht nur der Ölpreis Schuld.
Deswegen wollen die Polen ihre Äpfel auch hier verkaufen.

Wieso ist Deflation eigentlich so schlimm?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso ist Deflation eigentlich so schlimm?


Weil der Konsum zum erliegen kommt, Japan diente mal unfreiwillig als Praxisbeispiel, deswegen will das kein anderer Staat.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Weil der Konsum zum erliegen kommt,


Aber die Konsumgüter werden doch günstiger, wieso wird dann weniger konsumiert?
Es muss dann aber aber zu viele Güter geben, aber dann ist das  Problem auch selbstgemacht, da einfach zu viel für die vorhandene Nachfrage produziert wurde.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Momentan werden die Konsumgüter günstiger weil die Exporte nach Russland gegen 0 gehen.

Bei einer Deflation wird das Geld mehr wert, tendenziell schieben die Menschen ihre Anschaffungen also auf weil es ja noch mehr wert werden könnte.


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

So sieht es aus. Da kauft keiner mehr was, Investitionen gehen zurück usw.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Wie siehts mit den Steuereinnahmen von den Treibstoffen aus? Die werden doch auch (sehr) viel weniger, wenn der Oelpreis und dadurch bei uns der Benzinpreis sinkt.
Mineraloelsteuer, Oekosteuer, Mehrwertsteuer.
Weniger Einnahnmen fuer Deutschland.

Oder hab ich da einen komplett verkehrten Gedanken?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Stimmt schon, aber wenn mehr Sprit verbraucht wird gleich sich das aus.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Momentan werden die Konsumgüter günstiger weil die Exporte nach Russland gegen 0 gehen.


Richtig und das ist vom Staat verursacht, also ist der Western dafür verantwortlich. Deswegen sollte er uns da auch wieder rausholen.


> Bei einer Deflation wird das Geld mehr wert, tendenziell schieben die Menschen ihre Anschaffungen also auf weil es ja noch mehr wert werden könnte.


Ob das Geld mehr wert wird oder die Preise sinken läuft auf das gleiche hinaus.


> Die Deflation entsteht z.B., [...] durch die Überproduktion von Gütern.


Quelle Laut der bpb haben wir also eine Deflation.


----------



## BiosShock (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

War schon immer so das Sanktionen beide Seiten belasten. Den einen mehr den anderen weniger. Stellt sich nur die Frage wer am längsten durch hält oder wer als erstes auf den Knopp drückt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ob das Geld mehr wert wird oder die Preise sinken läuft auf das gleiche hinaus.
> 
> Quelle Laut der bpb haben wir also eine Deflation.



Und was genau passt dir an meinem Post nicht? 

Momentan gibt es eben 2 starke Faktoren, das günstige Öl und den Exportstop.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Und was genau passt dir an meinem Post nicht?


Es klang so als ob du mit deiner zweiten Aussagen, der ersten widersprichst.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Ganz so schizophren bin ich noch nicht.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Richtig und das ist vom Staat verursacht, also ist der Western dafür verantwortlich. Deswegen sollte er uns da auch wieder rausholen.



Am Ölpreis hat der (deutsche) Staat nichts zu verantworten und der Anteil Russlands an deutschen Konsumgüter-Exporten liegt afaik bei <<5%. Das erklärt nicht die derzeitge Preisentwicklung, sondern würde unter normalen Inflationsbedingungen gerade mal für konstante Preise sorgen. Allgemein wäre ich aber vorsichtig, kurzfristige Lebensmittel-Preisänderungen von ein paar Prozenten zu interpretieren. Spekulationen und Qualität der Ernten haben einen wesentlich größeren Effekt und Verträge werden oft arg abstrakt über längere Zeiträume ausgehandelt. Wenn der Preis das ganze Jahr über konstand und um >20% gefallen ist, dann ist das ein interpretierbarer Trend. Aber 5 Cent weniger bei der Milchflasche?



> Ob das Geld mehr wert wird oder die Preise sinken läuft auf das gleiche hinaus.



Jup, es geht allein um die Entwicklung. Und die läuft darauf hinaus, dass man morgen für sein Geld mehr bekommt, als heute => die Leute legen mehr zurück, kaufen weniger => Nachfrage und Preise sinken weiter => die Leute sparen noch mehr...

Und im Gegensatz zu einer Inflation gibt es bei einer Deflation kein 0-Niveau, dass dem ganzen Einhalt bietet. Man kann nur soviel ausgeben, wie man hat (und in unserem schuldenbasierten System ist das im Schnitt nicht viel), aber man kann unbegrenzt lange sparen.

(Was ich allerdings nie verstanden habe: Wieso haben Staaten davor Angst? Neben der absolut bescheurten Reaktion, die Eurokrise mit Geldgeschenken an diejenigen zu bekämpfen, die sie verursacht haben, kann man eine Deflation auch sehr, sehr, sehr leicht mit der Notenpresse beheben. Und dabei nebenbei fleißig Staatsschulden abbauen.)


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



> _Ob das Geld mehr wert wird oder die Preise sinken läuft auf das gleiche hinaus._



Für eine exportstarke Nation wie Deutschland kommt es wohl draufan. 
Wenn der Euro rauf geht, wird es für die anderen Nationen teurer zum in D ein zu kaufen.  Bleibt die Währung gleich und die Produkte werden billiger wird zwar im Moment mehr gekauft, da jedoch die Margen für die Produzenten zurückgehen führt das auf lange Sicht zu tieferen Löhnen und dann geht die Spirale nach unten.



> Auf der anderen Seite der Wegschale gerät die Wirtschaft in den ölfördernden Ländern in Schieflage. Während im arabischen Raum die nötigen Geldreserven vorhanden zu sein scheinen und der Iran bislang aufgrund von Sanktionen an Minimal-Exporte gewöhnt war, droht in Venezuela und insbesondere Russland die Wirtschaft zu kollabieren weg.



Den USA droht aber ein ebenso grosses ungemach. Fracking ist nur mit hohen Öl und Gas-Preisen rentabel.
Wenn der Preis so bleibt oder noch weiter zurückgeht wird niemand mehr Fracking betreiben und die USA müssen wieder einkaufen.



> Russland hat den Leitzins auf 17% erhöht, um den Absturz der eigenen Währung zu stoppen.
> Und der Rubel fällt weiter.



Noch ein bisschen Verschwörungstheorie: 
Russland hat ja vor kurzem einen Öl/Gas-Deal mit China abgeschlossen. Über die Währung wurde stillschweigen bewahrt.
Je nachdem könnte Russland oder China Interesse daran haben den Rubel zu entwerten.
Des weiteren ist Russland eines der wenigen Länder mit einer geringen Auslandverschuldung. Deshalb sind sie auch nicht umgedingt so unter zugzwang den Rubel wieder zu korrigieren, da sie keine Verbindlichkeiten in Fremdwährungen blechen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



taks schrieb:


> Den USA droht aber ein ebenso grosses ungemach. Fracking ist nur mit hohen Öl und Gas-Preisen rentabel.
> Wenn der Preis so bleibt oder noch weiter zurückgeht wird niemand mehr Fracking betreiben und die USA müssen wieder einkaufen.



Das teure am Fracking ist der Vorgang selbst - ist die Quelle erst einmal erschlossen, dürften die Kosten normal sein. Da in den USA auch keine Zusatzkosten durch Umweltschutz oder Schadensbeseitigung zu drohen scheinen, dürfte bei einem sinkenden Ölpreis nur die Erschließung neuer Felder gedrosselt werden, aber nicht die Fördermenge bereits erschlossener. Anders sieht es ggf. in Kanda aus, denn die Abtrennung von Öl aus Teersand ist ein kontinuierlicher Aufwand.

Genaueres wird man wohl abwarten müssen, aber zumindest eins steht fest: Wenn der gleiche Prozess, der einen Preisrutsch auslöst, durch diesen gezügelt wird, kann maximal eine Stabilisierung des niedrigen Preises die Folge sein. Aber kein erneuter Anstieg.
Ich persönlich habe jedenfalls eher ein Auge auf der Politik, denn auf der Wirtschaft. Letztere könnte nämlich auch langsam kapiert haben, dass der Wert von Öl langfristig nicht mehr steigen wird. Nachdem sogar China eingesehen hat, dass fossile Brennstoffe nicht die Zukunft sind, könnte ungefördertes Öl in einigen Jahrzehnten sogar massiv an Wert verlieren. Wer jetzt teuer importiert, um eigene Reserven zu schonen, verschenkt ggf. über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachtet einfach nur Geld.



> Noch ein bisschen Verschwörungstheorie:
> Russland hat ja vor kurzem einen Öl/Gas-Deal mit China abgeschlossen. Über die Währung wurde stillschweigen bewahrt.
> Je nachdem könnte Russland oder China Interesse daran haben den Rubel zu entwerten.



Interessante Überlegung. Aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass China es nötig hat, Verträge in Fremdwährung abzuschließen. Russland war dagegen in Zugzwang, nachdem die Absatzsituation in Europa sich deutlich verschlechterte. Von daher sollte der Deal eigentlich eine stabilisierende Wirkung haben, weil er der russischen Regierung konstant Devisen einbringt.



> Des weiteren ist Russland eines der wenigen Länder mit einer geringen Auslandverschuldung. Deshalb sind sie auch nicht umgedingt so unter zugzwang den Rubel wieder zu korrigieren, da sie keine Verbindlichkeiten in Fremdwährungen blechen müssen.



Russland muss keine Verbindlichkeiten begleichen, aber im Gegensatz zu führenden Industrienationen bestreiten sie (ähnlich wie andere Eingangs genannte Ölexporteure) Teile ihres Haushaltes aus Auslandseinnahmen. Außerdem baut ihr Wirtschaftswachstum zu größeren Teilen auf ausländischen Investoren auf, die importierte Maschinen einsetzen, und die Bevölkerung importiert auch viele Konsumgüter - schlicht weil Russland sie nicht selbst herstellen kann. Umgekehrt verkauft Russland, abseits des Waffenhandels, meines Wissens nach kaum hochverarbeitete Güter. Man befindet sich somit nicht in einer Situation wie z.B. Deutschland, in der eine starke Währung wirtschaftsschädigend wäre - ganz im Gegneteil.


----------



## poiu (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Aktuell Jubeln alle wegen denn günstigen Benzin & Diesel Preisen ich frage mich ob die auch noch im Neuen Jahr Jubeln wenn die ersten Aufträge wegfallen und das Jobs kostet, ach nee da haben wir ja schon einen Sündenbock Midnestlohn 

Ich weiß von bekannten aus dme Maschinenbau das Russland wegen dem Schwachen Rubel Aufträge gecancelt hat weil sie schlicht nicht bezahlen können wegen dem Wechselkurs.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Was ich allerdings nie verstanden habe: Wieso haben Staaten davor Angst? Neben der absolut bescheurten Reaktion, die Eurokrise mit Geldgeschenken an diejenigen zu bekämpfen, die sie verursacht haben, kann man eine Deflation auch sehr, sehr, sehr leicht mit der Notenpresse beheben. Und dabei nebenbei fleißig Staatsschulden abbauen.)



Es wird doch Geld gedruckt, zumindest in den USA ein absolut gängiges Mittel, und meiner Ansicht hilft das nur kurz, wenn überhaupt. 
Man hat ja gesehen , wie sehr das tolle Paket von Draghi und der EZB die Wirtschaft angekurbelt hat. Das gedruckte Geld und die niedrigen Zinsen werden oft nicht bis an die Menschen weitergegeben. Das meiste Geld wird lieber für Spekualtion hergenommen, damit lässt sich leichter Geld verdienen. 
In der Theorie schon in Ordnung, in der Praxis aber leider nicht wirklich hilfreich diese Methode.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*



poiu schrieb:


> Aktuell Jubeln alle wegen denn günstigen Benzin & Diesel Preisen ich frage mich ob die auch noch im Neuen Jahr Jubeln wenn die ersten Aufträge wegfallen und das Jobs kostet, ach nee da haben wir ja schon einen Sündenbock Midnestlohn
> 
> Ich weiß von bekannten aus dme Maschinenbau das Russland wegen dem Schwachen Rubel Aufträge gecancelt hat weil sie schlicht nicht bezahlen können wegen dem Wechselkurs.



Da Deutschland primär in nicht-ölexportierende Länder exportiert dürften die zusätzlichen Investitionsmöglichkeiten bei ölimportierenden Handelspartnern mehr positive Auswirkungen haben, als die wegfallenden Investitionsmöglichkeiten von ölexportierenden Handelspartnern.
Aber jede Wette, dass diverse Industrieverbände ein riesen Fass aufmachen und nach Milliarden-Subventionen schreien werden, um den reduzierten Russlandhandel (Auswirkung auf Gesamthandelsbilanz: Promillebereich?) zu kompensieren 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Es wird doch Geld gedruckt, zumindest in den USA ein absolut gängiges Mittel, und meiner Ansicht hilft das nur kurz, wenn überhaupt.
> Man hat ja gesehen , wie sehr das tolle Paket von Draghi und der EZB die Wirtschaft angekurbelt hat. Das gedruckte Geld und die niedrigen Zinsen werden oft nicht bis an die Menschen weitergegeben. Das meiste Geld wird lieber für Spekualtion hergenommen, damit lässt sich leichter Geld verdienen.
> In der Theorie schon in Ordnung, in der Praxis aber leider nicht wirklich hilfreich diese Methode.



Die EU hat den Banken günstige Kredite angeboten. Das ist etwas vollkommen anderes, als Geld zu drucken. Die Banken nehmen Kredite nur an, wenn sie das Geld ihreseits gewinnbringend weiter verleihen können - pull-Prinzip. Wenn aber nur wenig Interesse an Krediten besteht und man, sensibilisiert für mögliche Wirtschaftsgefahren, hohe Endkundenzinsen verlangt, klappt das nicht. Außerdem bedeutet ein Kredit immer, dass das Geld langfristig wieder zurückfließen muss. Es würde zwar kurzfristig Inflation entstehen, weil mehr Geld in Umlauf ist, aber es fehlt die Aussicht auf weitere Inflation. Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn der Staat seine Bankschulden mit Bargeld bezahlt. Dann haben die Banken nicht mehr einfach die Option, mit mehr Geld zu arbeiten - sondern sie haben den Zaster da liegen und müssen etwas damit machen. Denn solange zu erwarten ist, dass der Staat weiter aktiv Geld in den Markt pumpt, droht Wertverlust für das Geld, dass man schon hat => rumliegen lassen ist eine schlechte Idee.
(Das würde dann auch wirklich die so oft beschworenen Hebelmechanismen in Gang setzen)


----------



## QUAD4 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

ich finds gut das die energiepreise sinken. schade nur das sie nicht so stark sinken für den bürger wie sie an der börse sinken. aber das haben wir ja dem korrupten deutschen staat zu verdanken der ordentlich davon profitiert aber die bürger nicht.
außerdem wird deutschland als produktionsland atraktiver weil eben die herstellungskosten sinken. das bedeutet eben mehr jobs. zumindest in der theorie sofern der korrupte deutsche staat dem nicht einen riegel vorscheibt durch neue gesetze und gängelungen. oder wer weiss wo sonst das mehr an geld versickert. vieleicht auch in schwachsinnigen subventionen wie weitere windräder und solaralnagen  typisch für planwirtschaft.

der threadersteller schreibt am anfang was von die ölpreise seien im keller. ich kann mich noch an preise erinnert zw.80-90cent. von "im keller" sind wir weit entfernt.  wenn die preise bei 40cent pro liter sind dann kann man vieleicht das wort "im keller" verwenden. nur weil sich die menschen an die hohen spritpreise gewöhnt haben und jetzt um die 15-20cent weniger sind kann man nicht von "im keller" reden.


die artikel am besten auf den originalseiten lesen weil da die links zu den mainstreammedien sind und auch videos verlinkt sind:


> Öl: Energie wie nie
> 
> von Igor Alexandrowitsch Ryvkin
> 
> ...


quelle: Öl: Energie wie nie - Igor Alexandrowitsch Ryvkin - eigentümlich frei



> Der Kampf ums Fracking – Umweltschutz oder nur politische Maneuver?
> Von Alexander Benesch
> 
> Der Widerstand gegen Testbohrungen nach tief liegendem Öl oder Schiefergas in Europa und die Technik namens “Hydraulic Fracturing”, auch abgekürzt als Fracking, erinnert an die alte Anti-Atomkraft-Bewegung oder die Klimakämpfer”: Hippies die sich mit Superkleber aneinanderpappen um Bohrstellen zu besetzen, Demonstrationen mit einfachen Slogans und natürlich die weniger romantischen Methoden: Francis Egan von der Firma Cuadrilla erklärte, dass er anonyme Drohungen erhalten hätte, laut denen er besser seine -Fracking-Aktivitäten in Großbritannien beende, ansonsten kämen Rohrbomben mit der Post: “Fracking tötet – und wir tun das auch.”
> ...


quelle: Der Kampf ums Fracking - Umweltschutz oder nur politische Maneuver? -



> OMG! Springerpresse gibt zu dass Hype um Peak Oil Blödsinn ist
> 
> Die “Welt Online” ist begeistert von den niedrigen Ölpreisen und macht sich fast schon lustig über das “Märchen” von “Peak Oil”, das uns seit den 70er Jahren das Ende der Ressourcen prophezeit:
> 
> ...


OMG! Springerpresse gibt zu dass Hype um Peak Oil Blödsinn ist
weitere artikel: 
Russland: Krieg gegen den Liberalismus Teil 1 - Igor Alexandrowitsch Ryvkin - eigentümlich frei
http://recentr.com/?submit=&s=fracking



edit:
http://www.boerse-online.de/rohstoffe/chart/oelpreis
stellt die skala auf "Max" dann fängt sie im jahre 2000 an. der dollarpreis pro barrel war bei ~30$. wir haben zur zeit ~60$ pro barrel. und damals ging es uns finanziell allen besser.


----------



## timosu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

genau meine Meinung! Danke QUAD4


----------



## taks (18. März 2015)

*AW: Der sinkende Ölpreis und seine Folgen (u.a. für Russland)*

Hab Gestern noch einen Artikel zum diesem Thema gelesen und dann kam mir grad dieser Thread in den Sinn.

Die USA schwimmen im Öl und könnten den Erdölpreis weiter runter drücken.


----------

